# On the way to Martys



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

We stopped at Jerry and Syl Barnes. Ron Teton was there too. They have a beautiful yard and great layout. Holly enjoyed visiting with Syl while Ron, Ron and Jerry were discussing the trains.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

T'was fun Ron, with you and Holly, plus the great times we had at Marty's.


----------

